# 性の禁欲よりこのような男尊女卑の思想として



## mdbvma

"*性の禁欲よりこのような男尊女卑の思想として*烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。"

I'm wondering about the use of "より" here. Does it mean "から"? In that case I guess the underlined part means, "while acknowledging it as a chauvinistic ideology based on sexual abstinence".


----------



## wind-sky-wind

No. This "より" means "rather than ..."

"性の禁欲（からくるという）より男尊女卑の思想として"


----------



## frequency

難しいねｗ

Sexual moral has then been collapsed, so some people wanted to restore more traditional ones. One of these was 烈女思想.
(See 動きの象徴: this suggests there were some movements, as far as I read this one. 烈女思想 was regarded as leading activity.)

I think this 性の禁欲 is the reason that caused 烈女思想, which is a (male)chauvinistic ideology. So I sense 性の禁欲から起こった男尊女卑の思想として・・

細かいことはmdに任せるよ。もし私のが間違えているならFlamが言うと思う。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

確かに、「近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興」あたりを読むと、
「性の禁欲」について語られていそうです。

しかし、禁欲から男尊女卑の思想が起こりっこない。
ここで言っているのは、本来、「禁欲の観点というより、男尊女卑の思想として」表れる烈女思想が、
「近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである」
という点が興味深い、ということです。

前の「不事二夫」の流れからしても、妻の貞節について述べられ、そこから烈女思想へと話が進み、
この考えは禁欲の観点でなく、男尊女卑の思想の表れなのだが、性を抑える動きの象徴となっている。

前の「夫を二人にしない」にしてもそうですが、ちょっとわかりにくい日本語を使いますね。


----------



## frequency

今モラルが荒れてる→伝統的性モラル→性の禁欲→烈女思想ではないですか
禁欲を女性に課すならば、男尊女卑の思想が起こってますよ。
早い話が女がbitchyだからモラルが崩れた、何とかせえよ、女どもは禁欲しろよって言ってんじゃないの？そうでなきゃ男尊女卑というワードが生きてこない。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

貞節を守る妻を求めるのは禁欲の観点じゃなく、男尊女卑。
男尊女卑である烈女思想が、本来の狙いではない、性を抑える方向に役立ってる。

とにかく、「不事二夫」とか、妻の貞節って、男尊女卑でしょ？
本来は男尊女卑、という意味で男尊女卑を出す意味はある。

何の文章か知りませんが、全体読んだらわかるでしょう。

この文読んで「性の禁欲より」で「禁欲から起こった」だと「より」の使い方として相当、ぶっ飛んだ日本語。
それもあるけど、内容面ですね。


----------



## frequency

別に禁欲からスタートしたものが男尊女卑の思想に発展したとしても何らおかしくないだろう。
この「より」は「というよりも」には見えない。まあ上でもいけるけど。
これ「起きた」が抜けてないか？

性の禁欲というよりも、このような男尊女卑の思想として烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。
性の禁欲よりこのような男尊女卑の思想として起きた烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。

性の禁欲からくるというよりも、このような男尊女卑の思想として烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。これは副詞句になり移動が可:
＝このような男尊女卑の思想として烈女思想は、性の禁欲からくるというよりも、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。
性の禁欲からくるというよりこのような男尊女卑の思想として烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

で、結局、「禁欲よりも」ってことでしょ？
たまたま「禁欲からくる」の「から」と重なるけど、
それ以上に、「よりも」の「より」

#2 で書いたとおりで、「より」は (rather) than の意味。

その「よりも」が大切で、たまたま重なる「から（より）起きた」をつけ足すなら
「禁欲から起きたというより、男尊女卑として」
「よりも」がないとだめ。


----------



## frequency

意味がわかりません。

性の禁欲よりこのような男尊女卑の思想として起きた烈女思想は、＝このような男尊女卑の思想として性の禁欲より（から）起きた烈女思想は、
このような男尊女卑の思想として性の禁欲より起きた烈女思想は、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。

烈女思想は、性の禁欲というよりも、このような男尊女卑の思想として、近代化に伴う性解放や紊乱に当たって伝統的性モラルを復興させようとする動きの象徴となったのである。

烈女思想とくっついて修飾しているのか、
モラルを復興しようとするとき、性の禁欲じゃなくて、男尊女卑的思想としてですよという副詞的使用なのかどっちかわからないけど
原文の「より」は下には見えない。もっとstand-aloneになってるならそう見えますが。


----------



## mdbvma

Thank you for your help. I was asked to provide a source for this text. I saw it on page 107 of the book "韓国の米軍慰安婦はなぜ生まれたのか".


----------



## Flaminius

Prof. Choe Kil Song, the author of the above title, was born in Korea under the Japanese colonial reign.  His blog is written in almost perfect Japanese but there are a few minor yet conspicuous mistakes.  As there is no mention to the translator in the bibliographic info, I assume that the unnatural features in the passage under discussion are due to Japanese being his second language.

Choe seems to be saying that tradition-oriented groups in Korea mobilised 烈女思想 in order to restore sexual morals.  The grammar of the sentence is not so rigid as to uniquely specify how it is related to 性の禁欲 and このような男尊女卑の思想.

While we are at it, we have yet to ascertain what 烈女思想 means.  Is it simply a heroic woman or does it have added nuances in the context of the traditional Korean culture?


----------



## mdbvma

Yes the term "烈女思想" was explained earlier. It refers to the traditional Korean belief that women must be brave in order to fulfil all their social duties to their husbands, like staying faithful and chaste. I didn't bother explaining it because I only wanted to know how "より" was being used in the first part of the sentence.


----------



## frequency

Welcome! Don't forget the point is that 烈女思想 was welcomed.



Flaminius said:


> His blog is written in almost perfect Japanese but there are a few minor yet conspicuous mistakes.


----------



## Flaminius

Good. Taking the sentence from the other thread as a brief explanation, it is all the more clear that women promoted as 烈女 here are not the likes of 平陽公主, 善徳女王, or 北条政子.

Like I wondered, the author may have thought he needed to qualify what 烈女 meant in this passage.  He probably preivously touched upon both aspects of 烈女思想, namely sexual abstinence and female subjugation.  The passage would have been unclear, if it had not been for disambiguation.  In this regard, より compares 性の禁欲 with このような男尊女卑の思想.

There is a minor possibility that 禁欲 is compared with 烈女思想 itself.  The sentence then would mean that revival of traditional sexual morals was intended by drumming up how great 烈女 are, not by promoting how to love with responsibility.

All these are hypotheses based on circumstantial evidence.   Agian, grammar is not of use for narrowing  the candidate readings down to one.  It is up to the original poster to find the correct answer based on what the author has previously discussed.


----------



## YangMuye

烈女とは、単なる「heroic・brave」な女性のことではなく、夫に殉死する、または貞操を守るために自殺する女性のことです。
昔中国において政府が烈女を表彰する制度が存在しました。朝鮮も同じだったそうです。


----------

